# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Traveling as a Teen this Summer

## TravelMate

Hi! 


I do not offer tours in the conventional sense, where you sit on a bus and wait for people to decide where you are going. Our tours centre around letting you, our students, decide how they see Europe, be it city scapes, country side, castles or the like. 

If you would like to see Europe but don't know where to start, I would be glad to help you out. Whether or not you go with my company, I have lots of experience and would always be happy to chat. There is a world of opportunity out there waiting for you to grab it. 

Checking out Travel Travel Forum site will only take a moment and it may change your life forever. What do you have to lose?

----------


## davidsmith36

They’ve logged over 124,000 community service hours while making the world a better place, and traveled countless miles across oceans, off beaten paths and into ancient cultures. All while having the best summer of their lives.

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

bbdfddbdfbdfbdf

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

fbdffdbdfbdfbfbdfbdb

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

dsvdhjjsbvjsghvjsdj

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

rgee bghnterervrtrv

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

dvsdvdvdvdvdfbvdfv

----------


## StephenCBanks

Nice post, thank you so much

----------

